# Playing too rough



## pbthompson3168 (May 3, 2006)

Hello,
I was wondering what I should do about Jackson (6 months) playing to rough with our Pug and 3 cats. The cats stand up to him, but the Pug just sits there looking annoyed. He isn't threatening, he just wants to have them play with him. But, I don't think they see it that way. Any suggestions?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

My Leo is very rough. My cat can pretty much hold is own, and I am a firm believer that the dogs have to work most of the situations out on their (I also have 2 labs). However, I also believe that the "pack leader" (that would be me) is responsible for a peaceful pack, so I do step in if it gets too rowdy or Leo stops playing nice and my girls have had enough.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree with Leo's Mom. The dogs need to work it out for themselves for the most part. If Brandy gets too rough with our 8-year-old shih tzu, the shih tzu will nip at her. If that still doesn't work, and the shih tzu is totally annoyed, I'll distract Brandy.


----------

